# Neuaufbau Puky Wutsch



## Schaurich (14. Mai 2018)

Servus alle miteinander,

ich lese schon lange hier still mit und lasse mich gerne von den ein oder anderen Themen und Beitragen inspirieren und vor allem inspirieren raus aufs Rad zu steigen und abzuschalten.
Unser Sohn ist mittlerweile gut ein Jahr alt und so langsam wurde es Zeit für das erste "Bike" für ihn 
Auf dem lokalen Flohmarkt habe ich günstig ein gebrauchtes Wutsch erstanden. Anfänglich wollt ich eigentlich garnichts machen, aber dann wisst ihr ja wie das geht. Dann kommt eins zum anderen und schon war es im grossen Service ;-)

Ich würde es gerne mit Euch teilen und bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt. Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Kaufzustand und vom Aufbau. Ich muss unbedingt noch ein finales Bild schießen... 

Besten Gruß, der Chris

Hier der Kaufzustand

 

Dann wurde es erstmal zerlegt und begutachtet
  

Danach habe ich mich entschlossen es zu lackieren.
Felgen und Achsen
  

Und der Rahmen in ähnlicher Farbe wie das eigene MTB ;-)
 

Unser Sohn hat auch ein eigenes Logo auf dem Steuerrohr bekommen.
 

Und hier das fertige Bike beim ersten Einsatz in der Wohnung


----------



## kc85 (14. Mai 2018)

Noch die coole Urausführung ohne die häßlichen Vollscheibenräder. So gehört das.

Meine Mädels hatten auch so ein Teil (hellblau mit silbernen Felgen) und haben es geliebt. Das Ding tut jetzt noch bei Freunden und schon beim 5. Kind Dienst.

Viel Spaß damit.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (15. Mai 2018)

Schick.
Hat jemand eine Idee das Wutsch/Pukylino „offroadtauglich“ zu machen? Das Kleinkind will unbedingt dem Großen hinterher, kommt aber mit 12“ Laufrad noch nicht zu recht. Ein 10“ Puky wiegt aber genausoviel, ist also keine Option.
Unsere Hof ist gepflastert (richtig, kein „glattes“ Betonpflaster) bzw. mit Schotter. Da kommt es mit den Plasterädeln nicht voran.


----------



## kc85 (15. Mai 2018)

Die Dinger sind kaum für unebene Untergründe zu gebrauchen. In der Wohnung oder auf Asphalt sind die Teile super. Aber selbst auf Betonpflaster wird es schon arg hoppelig.

Liegt an den kleinen Rädern - und die kann man kaum sinnvoll durch größere ersetzen.

kc85


----------



## bankettfritz (15. Mai 2018)

Das war mein Aufbau


----------



## Schaurich (20. Mai 2018)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 729682 Das war mein Aufbau



Servus, auch sehr cool aufgebaut (Daumen hoch)


----------



## Schaurich (20. Mai 2018)

und hier noch die finalen und versprochenen Bilder vom Endstand


----------



## KIV (28. Mai 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind kaum für unebene Untergründe zu gebrauchen. In der Wohnung oder auf Asphalt sind die Teile super. Aber selbst auf Betonpflaster wird es schon arg hoppelig.
> 
> Liegt an den kleinen Rädern - und die kann man kaum sinnvoll durch größere ersetzen.
> 
> kc85


Vielleicht ist sowas ne Option, genug Wahnsinn und Bastelgeschick (falls das Achsmaß nicht passt oder die Puckräder gar genietet sind..?!) vorausgesetzt...

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeigen/deutschland/mountainboard/c0-l0
Nach Verwendung der Räder kann man ja einfach das Board wieder zusammenbauen und verticken.


----------



## Kati (28. Mai 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist sowas ne Option, genug Wahnsinn und Bastelgeschick (falls das Achsmaß nicht passt oder die Puckräder gar genietet sind..?!) vorausgesetzt...
> 
> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeigen/deutschland/mountainboard/c0-l0
> Nach Verwendung der Räder kann man ja einfach das Board wieder zusammenbauen und verticken.


Interessante Idee. Rollen als schmale Räder vielleicht besser als die Puky. Aber bei Puky ist die Geometrie sch***e. 
In meinem Fall ist es jetzt doch ein Puky LR M geworden. Waren im Laden (wegen anderer Sache) und Kind fuhr nach 5min alleine. Also doch gekauft. Naja, entweder wird es nächstes Jahr weiterverkauft oder die Kita kriegts als Spende. 
Danke trotzdem für eure Anregungen


----------

